# You keep me on my toes



## elroy

Wie übersetzt man "you keep me on my toes" ins Deutsche?

Falls eine Erklärung des Ausdrucks erforderlich ist, liefere ich sie gerne. 

Danke!


----------



## jester.

Wenn ich die Verwendung richtig verstanden habe*, ist die Übersetzung: "Du hälst mich auf Trab."

*=Heißt es so viel wie "Du lässt mich nicht zur Ruhe kommen"?


----------



## Jana337

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Verwendung richtig verstanden habe*, ist die Übersetzung: "Du hälst mich auf Trab."
> 
> *=Heißt es so viel wie "Du lässt mich nicht zur Ruhe kommen"?


Diese Auslegung ist mir zu negativ. Ich verstehe es als ein Dankeschön - Du lässt mich nicht verkümmern; ich muss mich ständig anstrengen und entwickeln, um Deine Fragen beantworten zu können.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Ich glaube, du kapierst es. 

Allerdings habe ich eine Frage: kann man auch "bringen" anstatt "halten" sagen? Der Duden führt nämlich



> *jmdn. auf T. bringen *(ugs.; _jmdn. zu schnellerem Handeln bewegen, zu einer Tätigkeit antreiben_)


auf.


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Diese Auslegung ist mir zu negativ. Ich verstehe es als ein Dankeschön - Du lässt mich nicht verkümmern; ich muss mich ständig anstrengen und entwickeln, um Deine Fragen beantworten zu können.
> 
> Jana


 Es muss im Englischen nicht unbedingt ein Dankeschön sein.  Ist der deutsche Ausdruck immer negativ?


----------



## jester.

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich glaube, du kapierst es.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich eine Frage: kann man auch "bringen" anstatt "halten" sagen? Der Duden führt nämlich
> 
> 
> auf.


Jein, denn es ist nicht das selbe. 
Deine Fragen bringen mich _immer wieder_ auf Trab.
Deine Fragen halten mich _die ganze Zeit auf Trab.

_Hilft dir das schon?



> Jana 			 		 	 	  Es muss im Englischen nicht unbedingt ein Dankeschön sein.  Ist der deutsche Ausdruck immer negativ?



Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## elroy

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Jein, denn es ist nicht das selbe.
> Deine Fragen bringen mich _immer wieder_ auf Trab.
> Deine Fragen halten mich _die ganze Zeit auf Trab._
> 
> Hilft dir das schon?


 Allerdings.  Der Unterschied ist nun vollkommen klar.  

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Jana337

OK, mal sehen, ob ich den Unterschied kapiere:

You keep me on my toes - kann bedeuten, dass mir jemand herausfordernde Aufgaben gibt. Es muss mir nicht unbedingt gefallen, aber die Grenzen meiner Möglichkeiten werden getestet. Kann kaum bedeuten, dass mich jemand mit langweiliger Routine belastet, bei der ich nichts Neues lerne.

Du bringst mich auf den Trab - kann beides bedeuten. 

Oder?

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> OK, mal sehen, ob ich den Unterschied kapiere:
> 
> You keep me on my toes - kann bedeuten, dass mir jemand herausfordernde Aufgaben gibt. Es muss mir nicht unbedingt gefallen, aber die Grenzen meiner Möglichkeiten werden getestet. Kann kaum bedeuten, dass mich jemand mit langweiliger Routine belastet, bei der ich nichts Neues lerne.
> 
> Du bringst mich auf den (ich glaube, man sagt es ohne Artikel) Trab - kann beides bedeuten.
> 
> Oder?
> 
> Jana


 Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass deine Auslegung von "you keep me on my toes" stimmt.

Dazu eine Frage: Kann denn "du *hältst* mich auf den Trab" beides bedeuten?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Dazu eine Frage: Kann denn "du *hältst* mich auf den (bei Jana hast du es korrigiert ) Trab" beides bedeuten?


 
Ich glaube eher, dass "du hältst mich auf Trab" beides bedeuten kann, "du bringst mich auf Trab" dagegen nicht. Mal sehen, was J3 dazu sagt.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass deine Auslegung von "you keep me on my toes" stimmt.


Gut. Falls Du es nicht wusstest, bedeutet Trab "trot", das Galoppieren. Davon leitet sich meine Unzufriedenheit ab; es klingt mir wirklich nicht nach etwas Kreativem und Herausforderndem. 

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Gut. Falls Du es nicht wusstest, bedeutet Trab "trot", das Galoppieren. Davon leitet sich meine Unzufriedenheit ab; es klingt mir wirklich nicht nach etwas Kreativem und Herausforderndem.
> 
> Jana


 Könnten sich dann vielleicht unsere Muttersprachler einige Beispielsituationen ausdenken, in denen man die deutschen Ausdrücke verwenden würde?




> (bei Jana hast du es korrigiert )


Ihr Fehler hat zu meinem geführt.  Danke.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Könnten sich dann vielleicht unsere Muttersprachler einige Beispielsituationen ausdenken, in denen man die deutschen Ausdrücke verwenden würde?


 
Mir fällt zumindest noch eine andere Situation ein, wo man "du hältst mich auf Trab" verwenden kann. Das Wort kommt ja aus dem Sport, wie Jana richtig bemerkt hat, also hat es dort auch seine Anwendung:

"Mit den zwanzig Kilometern pro Tag hältst du mich aber ganz schön auf Trab" bedeutet, dass es mir sehr zu schaffen macht, diesn Ausdauerlauf auszuführen, allerdings wird es so mehr im spaßigen Sinne gesagt. Ich denke demnach nicht, dass die englische Version genau das ausdrücken kann.




> Ihr Fehler hat zu meinem geführt.  Danke.


 
Ich hoffe, du eignest dir ab jetzt nur korrekte Sätze Janas an.


----------



## Lykurg

Ich bin ähnlich wie Jana nicht glücklich mit der Übersetzung, weil "auf Trab halten", so wie ich es kenne, tatsächlich eher physische als intellektuelle Herausforderungen meint.

Meine Schwester hat drei kleine Kinder, die sie ständig auf Trab halten. Gelegentlich übernachten sie bei meinen Eltern, dann werden die auf Trab gebracht.^^

Übrigens ist Trab kein Galopp, das sind zwei unterschiedliche Gangarten, die man insbesondere am Klang gut unterscheiden kann. Trab ist gewissermaßen ein Zweierrhythmus, beim Galopp hört man drei Hufschläge.


----------



## heidita

Dazu fällt mir ein:

_Du bringst mich ganz schön ins Schwitzen._

Das könnte sowohl körperlich als auch geistig sein.


----------



## Jana337

Gut, um es mit etwas Konkretem abzuschließen, wie würde man dies übersetzen?


			
				Elroy said:
			
		

> Gute Fragen und Anmerkungen, Cyanista. You sure do keep me on my toes!


Mit dem Schwitzen, wie Heidi vorgeschlagen hat?

Jana


----------



## cyanista

Ich müsste mir schon _sehr_ viel Mühe geben, um Elroy ins Schwitzen zu bringen. 

Mir fällt im Moment kein passender Ausdruck ein, aber es kommt mir vor, als hätte ich mal einen gekannt und ihn einfach vergessen.  

 Übrigens, Elroy, ich betrachte es als Kompliment.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Gut, um es mit etwas Konkretem abzuschließen, wie würde man dies übersetzen?


 
Mir fiele dafür auch nur "Du hältst mich echt/wirklich auf Trab" ein.



> Mit dem Schwitzen, wie Heidi vorgeschlagen hat?


 
Würde ich nicht sagen. Das bezieht sich eher auf den Sport.


----------



## FloVi

> You keep me on my toes



Wie wäre es mit:

"Da muss(te) ich mich (aber) ganz schön strecken!"


----------



## heidita

Du hälst mich ganz schön zugange.

Du bringst mich ganz schön zum Schwitzen.

Mensch, da muss ich mich aber anstrengen!


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> Du bringst mich ganz schön zum Schwitzen.


 
Ich würde "ins" statt "zum" sagen. Regionale Unterschiede?


----------



## heidita

Bringen mit in? Seltsam.

Er bringt mich in den Wahnsinn?

Er bringt das Kind in die Ruhe?


----------



## Whodunit

In dem Satz mit "Schwitzen" ich "bringen in" nicht unangebracht:

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *26.300* für *"ins schwitzen bringen*. (*0,15* Sekunden)
Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *14.600* für *"zum schwitzen bringen*. (*0,14* Sekunden)

Deine Redewendungen sind eher für "zu" maßgeschneidert, meine folgenden für "in":

Das bringt mich in Stimmung.
Das bring mich in Schwung.
...


----------



## FloVi

In der Redewendung kenne ich es nur mit "ins". Und damit scheine ich auch im Trend zu liegen ;-)

Ergebnisse *1* - *50* von ungefähr *62.100* Seiten auf *Deutsch* für *"ganz schön ins schwitzen"* .  (*0,06* Sekunden)
Ergebnisse *1* - *50* von ungefähr *222* Seiten auf *Deutsch* für *"ganz schön zum schwitzen"* .  (*0,08* Sekunden)


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> In der Redewendung kenne ich es nur mit "ins". Und damit scheine ich auch im Trend zu liegen ;-)


 
Wenn du von "Trend" sprichst, nehme ich, dass früher nicht "ins Schwitzen" gesagt wurde. Ist das so?


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wenn du von "Trend" sprichst, nehme ich, dass früher nicht "ins Schwitzen" gesagt wurde. Ist das so?



Nein, das habe ich nie anders gehört. Jedenfalls nicht bewusst. Das mit dem Trend war mehr ironisch gemeint, denn bei *dem *Trefferunterschied kann kaum von einem "Trend" die Rede sein.


----------



## heidita

Ich bin dann wohl leider überhaupt nicht im Trend. Na ja, muss man sich mit abfinden.


----------



## elroy

Aber Heidita, auch du hast im Beitrag 15 die Version mit "ins" vorgeschlagen. Hast du es dir inzwischen anders überlegt? 

Ich bin übrigens mit den meisten Vorschlägen ziemlich zufrieden, außer denjenigen, die sich auf einen bestimmten Fall beziehen, beispielsweise

"Mensch, da muss ich mich aber anstrengen!"

und

"Da muss(te) ich mich (aber) ganz schön strecken!"

Der englische Ausdruck soll als allgemeiner Hinweis verstanden werden.  Das heißt, ich meinte nicht, dass ich mich nur beim Antworten _dieser _Frage anstrengen/strecken muss, sondern dass mich Cyanista stets mit solchen Fragen herausfordert.  

Übrigens, es war auch als Kompliment gemeint.


----------



## FloVi

elroy said:
			
		

> "Mensch, da muss ich mich aber anstrengen!"
> und
> "Da muss(te) ich mich (aber) ganz schön strecken!"
> 
> Der englische Ausdruck soll als allgemeiner Hinweis verstanden werden.  Das heißt, ich meinte nicht, dass ich mich nur beim Antworten _dieser _Frage anstrengen/strecken muss, sondern dass mich Cyanista stets mit solchen Fragen herausfordert.



Ich schätze mal, das ließe sich bei dem "toe"-Spruch ganz einfach ändern, indem man "you" durch "this" oder "that" ersetzt. Bei uns geht das ebenso:

"Bei Dir muss ich mich ... strecken/anstrengen."


----------



## elroy

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ich schätze mal, das ließe sich bei dem "toe"-Spruch ganz einfach ändern, indem man "you" durch "this" oder "that" ersetzt.


 "That keeps me on my toes" ist auch allgemein.  Höchstens könnte man vielleicht sagen, "now _that_ will keep me on my toes!" aber ich glaube nicht, dass das zu gebräuchlich ist.

Ich bin übrigens mit deinem letzten Vorschlag recht zufrieden.  Aber sag mal, sind "sich strecken" und "sich anstrengen" negativ aufzufassen?


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> "That keeps me on my toes" ist auch allgemein. Höchstens könnte man vielleicht sagen, "now _that_ will keep me on my toes!" aber ich glaube nicht, dass das zu gebräuchlich ist.
> 
> Ich bin übrigens mit deinem letzten Vorschlag recht zufrieden. Aber sag mal, sind "sich strecken" und "sich anstrengen" negativ aufzufassen?


I view someone or something that "keeps me on my toes" as a challange, but definitely a positive one. For instance, our "natives" keep me on my toes, and in two ways. First, if I misinterpret anything a little but get farily close, members will "not let me rest" until I have understood it "all the eway and not part way." This keeps me on my toes.

In addition, even when I think I have found a good word for a German word, the members "keep me on my toes" by challenging me to think again and find something better.

In just one paragraph, Kajjo "kept me on my toes" by insisting that "possibly", not once, but twice, was most fitting for the repetition of "wahrscheinlich".

My best students "don't miss a trick", meaning that they are very sharp about finding mistakes. This keeps me on my toes. Some catch very minor mistakes in the music I edit, and this allows me to make important, small corrections.

Those who "keep me on my toes" are people I view favorably. "Being kept on my toes" is something that I think is good. I have many other sayings for people who challenge me in a way that is not pleasant, and for those sayings I'd need to warn people about possibly offensive language. 

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich bin übrigens mit deinem letzten Vorschlag recht zufrieden.  Aber sag mal, sind "sich strecken" und "sich anstrengen" negativ aufzufassen?



Nein, nicht in diesem Sinne. Es ist mehr das "Julius Cäsar"-Prinzip: Man lobt den Feind in den höchsten Tönen und lässt damit den eigenen Sieg noch besser aussehen.

Hier ist es ähnlich. Man musste sich anstrengen, sich strecken, sich lang machen, kam ins Schwitzen. Aber man hat es geschafft!


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> I view someone or something that "keeps me on my toes" as a challange, but definitely a positive one. For instance, our "natives" keep me on my toes, and in two ways. First, if I misinterpret anything a little but get farily close, members will "not let me rest" until I have understood it "all the eway and not part way." This keeps me on my toes.
> 
> In addition, even when I think I have found a good word for a German word, the members "keep me on my toes" by challenging me to think again and find something better.
> 
> In just one paragraph, Kajjo "kept me on my toes" by insisting that "possibly", not once, but twice, was most fitting for the repetition of "wahrscheinlich".
> 
> My best students "don't miss a trick", meaning that they are very sharp about finding mistakes. This keeps me on my toes. Some catch very minor mistakes in the music I edit, and this allows me to make important, small corrections.
> 
> Those who "keep me on my toes" are people I view favorably. "Being kept on my toes" is something that I think is good. I have many other sayings for people who challenge me in a way that is not pleasant, and for those sayings I'd need to warn people about possibly offensive language.
> 
> Gaer


 Genauso sehe ich es, und genauso habe ich es bei Cyanista gemeint.


			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> Hier ist es ähnlich. Man musste sich anstrengen, sich strecken, sich lang machen, kam ins Schwitzen. Aber man hat es geschafft!


 Stimmt!


----------



## heidita

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *889* de *""bringt..zum schwitzen"*.
Resultados *1* - *6* de aproximadamente *10* de *"bringt ..ins schwitzen*

Eigentlich ja, Elroy. Ich habe mich da wohl klar _versprochen_. Ich hätte allerdings _ins Schwitzen_ mit kommen benutzt. Das Verb ist ausschlaggebend.

Resultados *1* - *5* de *5* de *"kommt ..zum schwitzen*
Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *15,000* de *"kommt ..ins schwitzen*

Ein schöner Satz ein bisschen off -topic:

Was die Klofrau bringt zum Schwitzen, dass erledigt man im Sitzen. (jejeje)


----------



## Whodunit

Tut mir Leid, Heidita, deine Google-Ergebnisse zählen leider nicht. Denn "zum Schwitzen bringen" kann nicht andersherum stehen: "bringt zum Schwitzen" (z.B. geht "ich bringe zum/ins Schwitzen" nicht). Dafür kann es aber "ins Schwitzen kommen" aber (z.B. geht "ich komme ins Schwitzen" sehr wohl).


----------



## H-C

Hey guys,

Could someone tell me if the following translation is correct- I'm not to sure about the 'keep you on your toes' ive gone for 'in Atem halten werden'...

The sentence:
We have an enormous choice of incredible slots. We have classic slots, marvel slots..........and many other variations to keep you on your toes.

Unsere riesige Auswahl an Slotmaschinen ist einzigartig. Wir haben klassische Slots, Marvel-Slots, Rapid-Fire-Slots und viele andere Variationen, die Sie in Atem halten werden.
 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ABBA Stanza

H-C said:


> Unsere riesige Auswahl an Slotmaschinen ist einzigartig. Wir haben klassische Slots, Marvel-Slots, Rapid-Fire-Slots und viele andere Variationen, die Sie in Atem halten werden.


Perfect! 

The other alternative to _"in Atem Halten"_ that I can think of would be _"auf Trab halten"_. Maybe the native speakers could discuss some of the subtleties as to which one would be best in this context? However, I personally quite like your choice because it emphasizes the suspense aspect.

All the best.

Abba


----------



## bh7

to keep sb. on his/her toes = to challenge a person's alertness or readiness to do sth.
I propose, in addition to what has already been suggested:
_...andere Varianten, die Ihr Können [die Sie] auf die Probe stellen werden.
...andere Varianten, die Ihre Geschicklichkeit [Ihr Reaktionsvermögen, Ihre Reflexe] herausfordern werden._


----------



## suiker

H-C said:


> Unsere riesige Auswahl an Slotmaschinen ist einzigartig. Wir haben klassische Slots, Marvel-Slots, Rapid-Fire-Slots und viele andere Variationen, die Sie in Atem halten werden.



I think you have (most probably) found the best translation for your initial phrase.

Instead of "viele andere Variationen" i would suggest "viele weitere Varianten".
And of course you know, that your translation is something like "incredible choice" and not "incredible slots".


----------

